# How to drop your liver enzymes



## Steak Helmet (Jul 13, 2014)

Any helpful hints to drop liver enzymes??


----------



## NbleSavage (Jul 13, 2014)

NAC & Liv52 plus don't drink while on gear.


----------



## M_T Pockets (Jul 13, 2014)

Synthergine


----------



## Uleashed2286 (Jul 14, 2014)

Liv52 (LiverCare) by Himalaya drug company  OTC


----------



## Rumpy (Jul 14, 2014)

Don't drink and don't do orals


----------



## Megatron28 (Jul 14, 2014)

NAC does the trick for me.  I get mine on Amazon.


----------



## ken Sass (Jul 14, 2014)

Rumpy said:


> Don't drink and don't do orals


but i love oral


----------



## gymrat827 (Jul 14, 2014)

liver52 and a ton of NAC.  

I with you Ken, love oral here too.  Plus having a lady whose good at it helps....lol


----------



## Tren4Life (Jul 14, 2014)

M_T Pockets said:


> Synthergine



^^^^^ this is the best stuff money can buy ^^^^^


----------



## M_T Pockets (Jul 14, 2014)

Steelers4Life said:


> ^^^^^ this is the best stuff money can buy ^^^^^


From a TRUE STEELERS fan to the next I agree.
I bought some yesterday after doing research on the product.

It doesnt compare to anything stated!!


----------



## Tren4Life (Jul 15, 2014)

M_T Pockets said:


> From a TRUE STEELERS fan to the next I agree.
> I bought some yesterday after doing research on the product.
> 
> It doesnt compare to anything stated!!




No doubt brother. It's pricey but the shit works well.


----------



## M_T Pockets (Jul 15, 2014)

Yea for that price saving my liver is worth it. So have you used it or just read about it like me?


----------



## NbleSavage (Jul 15, 2014)

Steelers4Life said:


> ^^^^^ this (Synthergine) is the best stuff money can buy ^^^^^



I ran this once years ago but couldn't get bloods done to test its efficacy in the state I was living at the time. Its a touch spendy, but sure if effective it would be worth it.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jul 15, 2014)

Great medical review of UDCA here.


----------



## snake (Jul 15, 2014)

NbleSavage said:


> Great medical review of UDCA here.



Damn NbleSavage, how about the Cliff Notes? I promise I will take whatever you say as the Gospel truth as long as you don't give me another one of those reading assignments. lol!

NAC for me.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Jul 17, 2014)

Nac works, go ahead and get some. Fish oil to un**** your lipids.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jul 17, 2014)

snake said:


> Damn NbleSavage, how about the Cliff Notes? I promise I will take whatever you say as the Gospel truth as long as you don't give me another one of those reading assignments. lol!
> 
> NAC for me.



No worries 

Here are the study's conclusions. TLDR; - UDCA = Good 4 Liver.

In health, bile acids are essential for emulsifying lipids in the intestinal lumen, and their synthesis and transport drive bile formation and provide the major degradation pathway for cholesterol. Despite the beneficial effects, bile acids are always amphipatic molecules with inherent toxicity. With the realization that bile acids induce apoptosis, it was subsequently demonstrated that UDCA, the current and primary treatment of cholestasis, was a potent inhibitor of apoptosis by interrupting classic pathways of apoptosis. These studies provided a new framework to further understand and exploit the potential of this therapeutic agent. During the last decade, great progress has been made in characterizing the biochemical and molecular mechanisms underlying UDCA and its effects on cell survival. Most notably, it was protective from a long-list of apoptosis-inducing agents, and the effect was independent of cell type. In addition, given its clinical safety, UDCA and/or its conjugate derivatives may be potentially powerful therapeutic tools in several injuries associated with greater susceptibility to apoptotic cell death. For instance, TUDCA is readily water soluble, can be administered orally or intravenously, and is associated with minimal toxicity. Nevertheless, its clinical application to human diseases outside of liver has yet to be vigorously tested.


----------

